# Looking for baking parchment



## DonnaWoodinFlorida (May 5, 2011)

hello,

I am looking for an inexpensive source for baking parchment.  Does anyone have a good source?  Thanks!


----------



## Janet H (May 5, 2011)

Yes but it comes in quantity.  Any restaurant supply place will sell boxes of the stuff in sheet pan sized pieces - waaaay cheaper than the pricy and tiny rolls they sell in grocery stores.  you can also find it online in various sizes:

Amazon.com: UltraBake Parchment Paper Sheets - 15 × 21: Home & Garden

I am a major fan of siliconized parchment paper which is reusable and very slippery: Amazon.com: Kaiser Bakeware Patisserie Reusable Parchment Paper: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Josie1945 (May 6, 2011)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## ChefJune (May 6, 2011)

You can often find parchment paper in rolls in the same aisle/section with the waxed paper and plastic wrap.


----------



## Joshatdot (May 6, 2011)

I just got a small roll of unbleached PP from local kitchen/cook store .. $9+tax for 65.6ft x 13in .. 

I'll have to check restaurant supply store next time I goto the big city.


----------



## jennyema (May 6, 2011)

They sell it in my supermarket


----------



## Katie H (May 6, 2011)

Reynolds makes it and I get mine at Wal-Mart in the plastic wrap/aluminum foil/waxed paper section.


----------



## Carmendar (Feb 1, 2012)

I buy it all the time at my local Walmart. Cheap too, not like the ones at those fancy food places.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Feb 1, 2012)

*Hi and Welcome!!*

*Local market here too ........look on the lower shelves along with foils or in the baking section with the flours.*


----------



## HistoricFoodie (Feb 2, 2012)

Or, if none of these suggestions satisfy, check out King Arthur Flour's site. They sell it precut in half-sheet sizes with 100 sheets in the package. 

_which is reusable and very slippery: _

Just out of curiousity, Janet: Have you ever actually reused it? I know you can, in theory. I just never have.


----------

